# Johnsonville original vs. stadium style



## camp_cookie (Jul 1, 2007)

When I grill brats I usually cook the Johnsonville original brats. My wife brought home some stadium style brats yesterday. They don't look anything like the original style.

What is the difference in the taste?


----------



## desert smokin (Jul 1, 2007)

It appears that the Johnsonville Original is a fresh sausage and the stadium style is a smoked-cooked sausage.


----------



## chrish (Jul 1, 2007)

was there any difference in taste when you had them,  or havent you cooked them yet?


----------



## watery eyes (Jul 1, 2007)

No clue.....I get my Brats and Sausage from the butcher case.

Better tasting and a $1.00 cheaper per pound.


----------



## camp_cookie (Jul 2, 2007)

Haven't tried them yet.  They have a different look to them.


----------



## az_redneck (Jul 2, 2007)

Looks like the Satdium Brats are already cooked. All you need to do is add grill marks. The fresh ones you boil in beer, onion, and butter and then grill them


----------



## camp_cookie (Jul 3, 2007)

Well double dang!!  I am going to grill with some other guys at lunch tomorrow.  The wife was stopping off at the store and did it to me again.  This time instead of getting the regular old brats she bought the cooked beef brats.  They ought to be okay, but it ain't what I wanted.  I'll cook the stadium style brats that she bought the other day along with them.

I know she meant well; so, I'm trying to  .


----------



## camp_cookie (Jul 4, 2007)

I liked the beef brats:

http://www.johnsonville.com/home/pro...beef-brat.html

but I didn't care for the stadium style.


----------

